# Late 1970's Skipper 17' Dayboat



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Folks!

I just sold our 27' Albin Vega and are considering moving down to a daysailer. I found one of these (early model 17' skipper dayboat...looks like 1960's not 70's) near my home and was wondering if anyone out there has had any experiences with this boat or be able to share some information on the sailing characteristics, craftsmanship, and quirks of this boat.

Looks like a nice big cockpit (close to 7' long) and small cuddy cabin for storing jackets, stove, ice cooler, etc...

I have two small children that will require a decent amount of space above deck and I can't have a heavy boat as I am now towing with a Honda Civic (900lbs) Max!

I was also wondering how long it takes to drop it in the water, raise the mast, rig it and go?

History

Any information on this little boat is greatly appreciated!
Fair Winds
Chris


----------



## MikeAR (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a skipper group among the Yahoo groups.
skipper20 : Skipper 20 Online Yacht Club

This site: Skipper Sailboat Years has some more incidental info. If memory serves, I was looking at one before, they use cement in the shoal keel.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Mike!

I will try them and see.
Regards
Chris


----------



## MikeAR (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to help. I am afraid it's too heavy for you to tow with that Honda.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

I think you're right!


----------



## gweller (May 19, 2009)

I think you've all got it wrong. The Skipper 17 dayboat only weighs 780 lbs. There is a dedicated UK website. Some nice pictures there, too. As this is my first post on this forum the webmaster won't allow me to quote the actual web link.


----------



## gweller (May 19, 2009)

This is my second post. I'll try to put the link in the next one.


----------



## gweller (May 19, 2009)

This is my third post, so perhaps I will be allowed to put the link in now. It is The Skipper 17 Trailer-Sailer Website.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks gweller!

The boat is about 780 give or take and the trailer is close to 200lbs as well...so the total weight of the boat and trailer will be too heavy for my little put put civic!

thanks so much for the link. The boat we were considering is on that second page.

I think we are going to go with an AMF Sunbird (1978). they are 200 lbs lighter, smaller trailer, easier to set up and take down which is really what we are looking for.

thanks again!
Fair Winds
Chris


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Since I have never rigged or sailed on a Skipper 17' I was holding my tongue. It looks like an interesting boat with a good fan base in England where some folks spend the night on them. 
Older boats may have slightly heavier spars (mast & boom) then some newer boats so I am not sure if it is easy to rig single handed.
Since you are considering a lighter boat I would check out the O'Day Day Sailors (17') if sleeping on the boat is not a priority for you.
The AMF Sunbird appears to have a small cabin like the Skipper 17.


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

I have one. My wife and I are beginning sailors just last year and can rig it and have it in the water in about a half an hour.










we tow our with our Volvo no problem.


----------

